# Any Organ Donors?



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

so just curious who out there is an organ donor, I wasn't always but after I signed my DNR I figured, hell, why not try to see how far my body can be stretched out


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Once scientist figure out how to bring people back from the dead you will regret your decision.:mellow:


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy said:


> Once scientist figure out how to bring people back from the dead you will regret your decision.:mellow:


You are seconded.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm not all that thrilled about the idea of being resurrected. Honestly I have issues with the fact that I was brought into the world this time without my consent.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

Happy said:


> Once scientist figure out how to bring people back from the dead you will regret your decision.:mellow:


Yikes. Now I have another reason to amend my will: "Do Not Reanimate!"


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a donor card. When I die I will have no need for my organs, tissues, whatever. They could save someone's life. :tongue:


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

I signed up to be an organ donor my first time through (CP License). My mind worked in a similar way to yours; when I die I'm not going to need my organs anymore and they could go to benefit something else. The only organ no one is allowed to touch is my brain, because I will have it placed in my will that if I die my brain needs to be stuck in a freezer and the first person to build a machine that can revive it and grant me a new "metal" life will inherent all my belongings from my previous life.

That or I will keep strands of DNA and Tissue on hold so that I can later clone a new self. Think about that! I will accomplish my goal of living forever, and in a buddhistic way nonetheless. Not that I'm buddhist, I just thought it was an interesting correlation.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

It's on my license that I'm an organ donor, but I believe that you actually have to fill out a living will for a hospital to actually take them - not positive on this notion.

I also would not wish to be reanimated. Urgh. Once this life is over, I want to be done with it and move on.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Not to be an ass, but I don't quite understand the statement "Move-on". I guess you could move-on to the decomposing state of the body, but after that you're most likely stuck in the ground for the rest of eternity.

I'm actually working on a theory that states Heaven is a part of the brain; During the five to ten minutes after your death your brain makes a final place for you inside your head. Time slows down and those 10 minutes could seem like forever, and slowly it starts to stop, so slowly that you inside your head don't notice. It just fades out and for all you know you're going to live in this heaven for the rest of your life.

As an agnostic I don't place judge on or against god, but I will say that if a god exists, if aliens made us, or if it is just evolution. If my theory is correct, it is extremely merciful.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

My notions of "moving on" have nothing to do with God, nor do they have anything to do with my body. My point was simply that once I am finished with this life, I do not want to come back and have to continue living it once my life has expired. It has nothing to do with religion, beliefs, or spirituality. I simply don't like this life very much, and the idea of having it be over and then being forced back into it totally sucks in my opinion.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Doctors will intentionally kill you to harvest your organs. Think about that.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I signed my health insurance card, so yea I will get prepossessed of my own body once it becomes useless for my own existence. Good thing is potentially 8 people will be able to live longer lives once I pass away. It thinks it's a neat thought to know that your are still useful once you are dead. 

So yea my organs will go to other people in need of them. Bugs and plants will feast on the rest of my body. Maybe we could use my brain as canvas for an artwork or something. It'd be nice to have cool painting all over it... Can't help it, I like the idea of recycling stuff lol


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Sep 6, 2009)

Giving my organs is against my religion. :tongue:


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

I am a donor, but I don't think they would want them anymore!


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I have one, but I am going to revoke it. I'd rather donate my entire body to science, a medical school and help some one to be doctor.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not currently a signed up organ donor, but I would want whatever organs are usable to be donated.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

No, but I am far too young to be thinking about it.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a donor, I think it's a good choice for me. And as for being brought back from the dead, I don't want to be brought back.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

This might make me sound like an asshole, but I don't like the idea of my body being harvested and used as resources to further a human race that I do not support in the first place.

So no i'm not an organ donor.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I am. I can't do much with them if I'm dead.


----------

